# Loss of signal due to snow/cold?



## new_2_hd (Apr 7, 2008)

So, I live in the Midwest where we were pounded with snow. Snow stopped midday yesterday, but it is below 0 today. Satellite signal was fine until about 30 minutes ago. I says signal was lost. Is this likely weather related? My first thought is that it is, but the snow stopped almost 24 hours ago and the temp was colder before (about the "hottest" part of the day now). Seems strange.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Was it windy? Maybe the dish shifted


----------



## new_2_hd (Apr 7, 2008)

Not right now, it was yesterday and last night. I'm gonna blow some of the snow off the dish and see if that works.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Someone else is having trouble check here

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/209921-cooooooold-weather-snow-wind-error-775/


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I usually lose signal when we have a snow storm, but I was pleasantly surprised that we didn't this time. I think it's because it's more of a powdery snow instead of heavy and wet. I keep a swimming pool brush on a long pole near the back door so I can brush the snow off the dish if needed. 

OP, if you have snow on the dish and can get it off, that should definitely help. When I've had to brush snow off mine, I put the receiver on the page with the signal strengths. It's fun to watch them go from 0 into the 90's


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Mine is low enough to reach with a broom, that works every time.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

We didn't lose anything at all here. No pixelation either. Then again, like m4p, our snow was really powdery as its blowing around like crazy now 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## new_2_hd (Apr 7, 2008)

Clearing alot of snow off worked.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Also, there are some cold sensitive D* LNBs left in the world. Seems like the white lens ones are way better than the clear ones for arctic blast.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

gov said:


> Also, there are some cold sensitive D* LNBs left in the world. Seems like the white lens ones are way better than the clear ones for arctic blast.


no, is the other way around


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

2 nights in a row now I've gotten 775's on the Genie. Last night brushed snow off, but that didn't seem to help. This morning went out and chipped a small bit of ice off the bottom and swept some left over ice crystals. Seemed to help as it was working up until 8:40 tonight. Weather gauge reads -8° right now north of Kansas City. HR20 is still recording everything ok still. Is it something worth calling DirecTV on?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

augisdad said:


> 2 nights in a row now I've gotten 775's on the Genie. Last night brushed snow off, but that didn't seem to help. This morning went out and chipped a small bit of ice off the bottom and swept some left over ice crystals. Seemed to help as it was working up until 8:40 tonight. Weather gauge reads -8° right now north of Kansas City. HR20 is still recording everything ok still. Is it something worth calling DirecTV on?


I would because 775 has nothing to do with low temperature and signal lost. IOW, if it was dish covered of snow the problem, you would get a 771 SSFS, not 775

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I would because 775 has nothing to do with low temperature and signal lost. IOW, if it was dish covered of snow the problem, you would get a 771 SSFS, not 775
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I wonder how many center conductors are shrinking in the cold and pulling away?


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

I called them. After I had to actually unscrew the cable that was "loose" with a pair of pliers from the back of my HR-34 and screwing it back in, she agreed to have a service tech come out Wed between 12 and 4. She claimed that a 775 has absolutely nothing to do with the weather.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Going to be hard to convince them of the 775 now that it has warmed up and is working again. Oh wait, it can't be working as weather isn't a factor. Oh well, maybe they will be able to fix my HR34 not seeing my HR20.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

I had problems too. I ended up unplugging my SWM power supply, waiting 30seconds, and plugging it back in. Fixed the problems.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

new_2_hd said:


> Clearing alot of snow off worked.


The snow could of been changing from light flurry to a more compact snow on the dish. The wet heavy stuff, because of its higher water content, is always terrible on the signal getting thru it.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

I have 2 Favorites settings. One for HD and one for SD. After the 20+ inch snowfall in the Chicago area left me without a signal, I switched to the SD setting for a couple of days. The wind cleared the dish/LNB by Tuesday and I switched back to HD. I've had the antenna on the roof for 17 years and can't reach it with the ladder/broom/hose or any combination of those three.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Happened again this [email protected] 5:55am with temperature -3°, picture froze on my HR34. No messages (771 or 775) this time. Just froze. Finally around 9:30am when the temp got up to 5° the TV started playing again. As before, HR20 worked just fine. I guess if I had called in to Directv, they would have had me looking for my pliers again!


----------



## Nyrcup94 (Oct 2, 2014)

Folks there is another thread regarding 103cb problems, All zeroes sice 2p eastern. Tech support confirms outage. Do not know when it will come back


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Signal is gone for the 4th night this week. How do I prevent this? I'm a night owl and I like to keep watch the CNNI simulcast on in the background.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Signal is gone for the 4th night this week. How do I prevent this? I'm a night owl and I like to keep watch the CNNI simulcast on in the background.


Do you have snow or ice on your dish, or is it just cold? Assuming it is snow/ice, removing that by brushing it off if loose or melting it off if not is the only way. You can buy a dish heater so it doesn't happen in the future, but they cost about $150.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

slice1900 said:


> Do you have snow or ice on your dish, or is it just cold? Assuming it is snow/ice, removing that by brushing it off if loose or melting it off if not is the only way. You can buy a dish heater so it doesn't happen in the future, but they cost about $150.


No snow/ice that I can see and no accumulation all week. I had my maintenance guy check on Monday and it was clean. Outages only happen at night, signal comes back on in the day. I don't have $150 laying around either. Is there anything (a lot) cheaper?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> No snow/ice that I can see and no accumulation all week. I had my maintenance guy check on Monday and it was clean. Outages only happen at night, signal comes back on in the day. I don't have $150 laying around either. Is there anything (a lot) cheaper?


That may be a bad LNB, or a problem with the cable. If you call Directv they will send someone out to fix it - probably replace your LNB and the connectors on the cable as either one could be causing problems due to the cold.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Coca Cola Kid, something else must be going on in your situation. It has been plenty cold during the day lately for it to have issues during the day if it was just a temperature sensitive LNB or cable.

You mentioned having your "maintenance guy" check on the dish. Does this mean that you are in an apartment complex, condo, or something like that? Could another unit be tapped into your dish and there be too many tuners trying to go at the same time? That sounds like a more likely scenario to me for an issue that only happens at night (when more people at home, and more shows are getting recorded).


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Mine is definitely related to cold, but it usually goes away on a very cold afternoon -- if the sun shines on it for a significant amount of time. I'm sure I need some updated equipment to deal with it.

But will that cost me? I'm thinking of asking them to do it for free, considering how much downtime I have every very cold night during these past two winters.

Recent medical bills have made it difficult to justify paying for a fix.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> Coca Cola Kid, something else must be going on in your situation. It has been plenty cold during the day lately for it to have issues during the day if it was just a temperature sensitive LNB or cable.
> 
> You mentioned having your "maintenance guy" check on the dish. Does this mean that you are in an apartment complex, condo, or something like that? Could another unit be tapped into your dish and there be too many tuners trying to go at the same time? That sounds like a more likely scenario to me for an issue that only happens at night (when more people at home, and more shows are getting recorded).


Yes it's an apartment building and nobody is tapped into my dish. My dad is the landlord so I'd definitely know it. I had it installed new when I moved in several years ago. Also it's a low income building so my neighbors can't afford D*.


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

I've been having issues for the very first time this year with the 119w. All channels have the 771-searching for signal on sat in 2 on both receivers I have. First time this happened a couple of weeks ago the signals where coming back slowly ( first the SD channels then a couple of days after the HD ones) but this time it has been almost a week on solid 0 for all transponders. All other transponders on 101, 99, 103 and even 95 are flawless on high 90's . We did get a lot of snow here in NH the past month and temps being very cold too. I tried some basic stuff like unplugging the PI, checking cable connections inside and outside, cleaning up the dish and the LNB, rebooted both my receivers, I did not notice any shift on the dish as far as alignment goes but I could be wrong and there is nothing obstructing the LNB other than maybe some big chunk of snow accumulated on the rooftop of the building (my dish is set up inside my balcony underneath the roof but the dish arm extends outside beyond the balcony rail and rooftop. Is there anything else I could try before
I call DTV technician. I am covered on the protection plan btw.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You mentioned the 95 satellite. Do you have a two dish set up?

You also mentioned "all channels have 771" bet then refer to 119 having all zeroes and mentioned HD channels which are not from the 119 (there are a few exceptions)

Confused in an understatement


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

peds48 said:


> You mentioned the 95 satellite. Do you have a two dish set up?
> 
> You also mentioned "all channels have 771" bet then refer to 119 having all zeroes and mentioned HD channels which are not from the 119 (there are a few exceptions)
> 
> Confused in an understatement


Yes I have 2 dish setup world direct dish plus slimline 5. 119 has a few HD channels on the Spanish package like unimas west hd, megahd, be in sport  Spanish, ESPN deportes to name a few. They are all 0 signal.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BLMN said:


> Yes I have 2 dish setup world direct dish plus slimline 5. 119 has a few HD channels on the Spanish package like unimas west hd, megahd, be in sport Spanish, ESPN deportes to name a few. They are all 0 signal.


so your "all channels " mention only applies to the 119 correct ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

peds48 said:


> so your "all channels " mention only applies to the 119 correct ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Correct, issue only happens on the 119. Everything else is working the way it should.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

That points out to either dish obstruction or a bad LBN 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

peds48 said:


> That points out to either dish obstruction or a bad LBN
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was wondering if the pile of snow on the roof had something to do with it even though the dish is under it mounted inside the balcony with its arm extended out. If I look straight behind the dish I have clear view of the sky as far as line of sight goes but if I look up on the roof above my balcony theres this gigantic block of snow. Could this be the issue ? Or maybe like you said the LNB side that has the 119 just died for good.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The 119 satellite is around 18* to the west of where your dish is pointed. The 'gigantic block of snow' may well be blocking signals from that direction.


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

slice1900 said:


> The 119 satellite is around 18* to the west of where your dish is pointed. The 'gigantic block of snow' may well be blocking signals from that direction.


Yeah it makes sense, the only problem is I don't have direct access to the roof. I could try using a broom to dust off some of the snow but I can't see it from underneath. and the way this winter is going it will take some time for it to melt. anyways I guess I will have to be patient. thanks for the input guys.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

After getting fed up with losing my signal almost every night during a second straight brutally cold winter, I called DirecTV tonight. After about 30 minutes I finally talked to a supervisor who acknowledged that cold temperature alone can be an issue with a faulty LNB, even if it's rare.

I also got him to waive the service fee because I've been a customer for almost 20 years. I wasn't going to pay $7 a month or $49 for a service call. Because of some recent major medical bills, I'm having enough trouble justifying almost $100 a month for programming and services. If they can fix this, they have me as a customer for a while longer.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

I had problems with my Distant networks tonight.. if a bunch of us are having problems.. then its not an LNB but they must be having satellite problems.. this is some sort of major problem.. because I have checked my signal strength.. and it was in the 90's all day and I lost some signal for a bit tonight..


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

and the average CSR doesn't know this because D* doesn't tell them next to anything..


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

renbutler said:


> After getting fed up with losing my signal almost every night during a second straight brutally cold winter, I called DirecTV tonight. After about 30 minutes I finally talked to a supervisor who acknowledged that cold temperature alone can be an issue with a faulty LNB, even if it's rare.
> 
> I also got him to waive the service fee because I've been a customer for almost 20 years. I wasn't going to pay $7 a month or $49 for a service call. Because of some recent major medical bills, I'm having enough trouble justifying almost $100 a month for programming and services. If they can fix this, they have me as a customer for a while longer.


I made some changes to my system and had some issues where I had to splice the cables at the Dish/LNB. If you have any connections that aren't insulated, you can try these, they fixed my issues. Around $5 total.

Cover connections with this
http://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-3-4-in-x-22-ft-Temflex-Splicing-Tape-2155/202195401

Then cover with this for UV/outdoor protection
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Scotch-Super-33-3-4-in-x-66-ft-Electrical-Tape-6132-BA-10/100073402


----------



## bp.onecomm (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes any amount of snow accumulation on the dish, or if snow has accumulated on the LNB arm it just needs to be brushed off. Both can cause signal loss. 

Have a great day!

DIRECTV Installer


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bp.onecomm said:


> Yes *any* amount of snow accumulation on the dish, or if snow has accumulated on the LNB arm it just needs to be brushed off. Both can cause signal loss.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> DIRECTV Installer


I disagree. I have seen dishes with some snow on the reflector and no effect to services. While there maybe signal degradation, it may not be enough to cause total loss. The key word being "any"

I do agree that a full snow covered dish "may" cause signal loss, but the claim that a coating of snow will affect reception is bogus


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

peds48 said:


> I disagree. I have seen dishes with some snow on the reflector and no effect to services. While there maybe signal degradation, it may not be enough to cause total loss. The key word being "any"
> 
> I do agree that a full snow covered dish "may" cause signal loss, but the claim that a coating of snow will affect reception is bogus


I agree with your disagreement. There's been some snow on my dish for weeks at a time this winter and only once for a few minutes did it have some minor signal interruption.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's how I do it :rotfl:


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

WestDC said:


> Here's how I do it :rotfl:


Cheapskate. You should pony up and get a dish heater for that bad boy.  Only set you back a couple grand or more, I'm sure.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

This past Tuesday was very cold, and as normal for those conditions, I had lost my signal.

A technician arrived and replaced the LNB arm and -- voila -- my signal was restored!

He had never heard of very cold weather causing an outage, but now he's seen it with his own eyes. He has been doing this for several years, and he said it was always interesting to see something new like this.


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

Update: With no snow the past week and a half, some of the ice/snow on the roof started to melt slowly. The result, I am getting some signal back on a few transponders on the sat 119. It was really LNB obstruction. First time in 4 years that this ever happened to me.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

BLMN said:


> Update: With no snow the past week and a half, some of the ice/snow on the roof started to melt slowly. The result, I am getting some signal back on a few transponders on the sat 119. It was really LNB obstruction. First time in 4 years that this ever happened to me.


When you say "LNB obstruction" do you mean because snow was piled so high on the LNB arm? Or because snow was piled on the LNB itself? I'm amazed how snow accumulates on my LNB arm and wish I'd installed a heater for the arm when I had one installed for the dish.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

sangs said:


> When you say "LNB obstruction" do you mean because snow was piled so high on the LNB arm? Or because snow was piled on the LNB itself? I'm amazed how snow accumulates on my LNB arm and wish I'd installed a heater for the arm when I had one installed for the dish.


It sounds like the snow was piled so high on his roof in the direction of the 119 satellite it was blocked! From New Hamshire, 119 is a lot lower in the sky than 99/101/103.


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

slice1900 said:


> It sounds like the snow was piled so high on his roof in the direction of the 119 satellite it was blocked! From New Hamshire, 119 is a lot lower in the sky than 99/101/103.


You are correct, snow is piled high on the roof.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------

